# The mysterious North sentinel island (India)



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Alexander the great and Mohammed bin Qasim I think


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

goocheslamb said:


> Nope, Australian aboriginal came from different migration. Also genetically Australian aboriginal are no related to these people


Ok, but did they both come from African continent or not?


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Inconfidente said:


> Ok, but did they both come from African continent or not?


All of you come from Africa. 

Btw, they look like Africans for real. :shocked:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ Sure but I'm not talking about this migration but a later migration.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Inconfidente said:


> ^^ Sure but I'm not talking about this migration but a later migration.


I am not sure, but I know they took different path

The Andaman people are the original people of India who probably never left India.

There were 2-3 separate migrations


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Some maps


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> All of you come from Africa.
> 
> Btw, they look like Africans for real. :shocked:



There are still people in the deep jungles of South India who somewhat resemble africans. These people have the closes dna to the Andamanese because they are tribal groups

These are some of the Adivasi tribal groups in India


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

That island looks perfect for a resort.


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope Hilton displaces the local population for American tourists.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

BringMe said:


> That island looks perfect for a resort.


They are beautiful


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

photolitherland said:


> I hope Hilton displaces the local population for American tourists.


It will bring the end to these people if that happens. I think this is the reason India only allows limited number of people to visit the beautiful islands. They want to protect their own ancestors from outsiders

The Islands are a beauty in the Bay of Bengal


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Only Haverlock Island in the Andamans which does not have these ancient population is where foreign tourists can visit


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

So were they part of human migration 50,000 years ago or 60k years ago?


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

goocheslamb said:


> It will bring the end to these people if that happens. I think this is the reason India only allows limited number of people to visit the beautiful islands. They want to protect their own ancestors from outsiders


Are they fearing the tourists would have offspring with the locals or what?


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Chrissib said:


> Are they fearing the tourists would have offspring with the locals or what?


Yes that too, but also loads of new diseases which the Islanders are not use too. The British when they were in India almost wiped them out.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

The tribals from mainland India look a lot like Australian aborigines, which would make sense because there's some shared ancestry there. 

These isolated islanders however look very different from any groups on the mainland India, but that would also make sense given the founder effect of small populations as well as the speed with which human evolution happens (at least with regards to looks).

Having some shared ancestry with another group doesn't mean one groups ancestors looked like another's. If I'm not mistaken, all native Americans from top to bottom whether they're the strapping Plains Indians that chased buffalo, the Aztecs, or the pygmies that live in the Brazil jungle are all descended from a small group of Siberian eskimos that crossed the land bridge to Alaska some tens of thousands of years ago. We can assume those eskimos might look like people that live in Alaska now, but even that would be a poor assumption given the long time that has passed and probable ongoing evolution.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Paddington said:


> The tribals from mainland India look a lot like Australian aborigines, which would make sense because there's some shared ancestry there.


Indians should use that as a tool to claim Australian citizenship.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

:hahano:


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Paddington said:


> The tribals from mainland India look a lot like Australian aborigines, which would make sense because there's some shared ancestry there.
> 
> These isolated islanders however look very different from any groups on the mainland India, but that would also make sense given the founder effect of small populations as well as the speed with which human evolution happens (at least with regards to looks).
> 
> Having some shared ancestry with another group doesn't mean one groups ancestors looked like another's. If I'm not mistaken, all native Americans from top to bottom whether they're the strapping Plains Indians that chased buffalo, the Aztecs, or the pygmies that live in the Brazil jungle are all descended from a small group of Siberian eskimos that crossed the land bridge to Alaska some tens of thousands of years ago. We can assume those eskimos might look like people that live in Alaska now, but even that would be a poor assumption given the long time that has passed and probable ongoing evolution.


Harrapa ancestry project shows that the Onge Andamanese are overwhelmingly related to the Ancestral South Indian population. It's not "some" shared ancestry, it actually a lot. Of course it's hard to say exactly how Indians looked before they mixed with Caucasian groups, but you do get some Idea from looking at some of the Adivasi tribal groups that I posted above. To me they look like mixture of Australian aboriginal and Andamanese

Also Btw, the Australian Aborginal may appear to be (Indian) however genetically they share less affinity with India. It was recently reported that they found some Indian related halpgroups there, but it's little shared ancestry over all.

Appearance and genetics do not often go hand in hand, the Andamanese do not look Indian, they look African, yet they dont have anything to do with Africa and a lot to do with India


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

This is intriguing. Something for Svante Paabo and collaborators to solve.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

gorgeous island....thank you for posting....:cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

If a murder happened, government should have gone there and launched a formal investigation. 

Indian government shouldn't tolerate uncontrolled territories where people can murder fishermen in distress that shipwreck on an island just because.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Will they give you nightmares like wolves and tigers do?


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

the spliff fairy said:


> There are 'Black looking' peoples across SE Asia in isolated groups, they are known as negritos who mostly come from small tribes in the jungle. Like in India, they predate the current population of those countries:
> 
> the Mani from Thailand
> 
> ...



The thing is they dont actually predate the current populations. The current populations actually still have a lot of their dna, it's just that the current populations have mixed with other racial groups that came to these regions. In case of India, Indians mixed with (caucasian) groups that came to India over the last 5000 years. But again Indian Dna is a mix up of two very different types of racial groups. One being (Caucasian) type and the other being closely related to the Andamanese type.

Also btw, negrito themselves are different from each other. The Andaman Islanders for example share no genetic relations to the negrito from Philippines and other places


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

Suburbanist said:


> If a murder happened, government should have gone there and launched a formal investigation.
> 
> Indian government shouldn't tolerate uncontrolled territories where people can murder fishermen in distress that shipwreck on an island just because.


Indian policy is to leave them alone at all costs. No one is allowed near the Island. Indian Navy petrols the area for tress passers. I actually like this method. If they dont want to be disturbed, then no one has the right to disturb them


----------



## Zack Fair (Jan 31, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> If a murder happened, government should have gone there and launched a formal investigation.
> 
> Indian government shouldn't tolerate uncontrolled territories where people can murder fishermen in distress that shipwreck on an island just because.


Better yet, let's make that island a giant parking lot.


----------



## GodIsNotGreat (May 20, 2010)

Google Earth image. Looks like they are keeping the place pristine.

https://flic.kr/p/okDzgf https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

^ The Island is a dense jungle, so even with satellites it is hard to see what they do and how they live

Indians have only tried two times making contact with them, once in the 70's and once in the 90's, both videos are on youtube


----------



## aubergine72 (Jul 27, 2014)

goocheslamb said:


> Indians have only tried two times making contact with them, once in the 70's and once in the 90's, both videos are on youtube


:nuts:

Wow, I didn't realize they were this cut of from civilization.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

Look how intact that vegetation is, very rare now.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> If a murder happened, government should have gone there and launched a formal investigation.
> 
> Indian government shouldn't tolerate uncontrolled territories where people can murder fishermen in distress that shipwreck on an island just because.


Leaving people alone to live like they want to is a very ingrained in traditional Indian thinking.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Kelli said:


> Look how intact that vegetation is, very rare now.


I'm sure the men in that society do all the hunting and fishing, while women are forced to bear children all the time. Shouldn't the Indian government step in and bring gender equality to their tribe?


----------



## desiyogi (Mar 4, 2011)

Not here maratha.:laugh:

Let it remain a mystery.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

He never learns hno:.

For someone that deals in facts and logic Marathaman, you're making a lot of assumptions.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm curious to know how far you're willing to romanticize these people :laugh:


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm always amused at how people automatically assume that just because some groups live almost entirely cut-off from modern technologies and way of life, they must be very good, honest and nice people incapable of committing crimes or doing evil. And by crimes, we can even restrict ourselves to that list of universal violation of personal rights, like murder, rape, assault etc.

This group of people shouldn't be left to "live alone" and commit crimes unpunished anymore than an urban gang shouldn't be allowed to take over and impose its rules in a neigbhorhood. 

They are not worse, but also no better, than the rest of society.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, they have been living like that for millenia, they just want people to leave them the f alone...to bugger off.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Well, they have been living like that for millenia, they just want people to leave them the f alone...to bugger off.


Are their teens free to leave the island oppression upon adulthood? Are rapes in the island investigated or punished in any way, or are vulnerable people just fair game for violence? 

I'm extremely skeptical of rights of tight-nit small groups to brutally force their young/weaker members to stay where they are by virtue of pursuing extreme lengths of isolation.

I care less about whatever cultural implications that might have, even if it means disappearance of a language or a way of life, so be it if that is the price to pay to have their *INDIVIDUAL RIGHTS are preserved and guaranteed, as being part of a very small group shouldn't mean one should be victim of universally defined crimes like rape, murder, sex enslavement/forced cohabitation, assault etc.*

Small group dynamics can often lead to very ugly and abusive power structures, and the weakest among them have absolutely no say on it. To say "it is their culture and we shouldn't mess with it" is to be dismissive of the trauma, violence and other stuff that *might* happen in that context, with the difference being there is no outside powerful structure to deal with it, even if hypothetically. 

I'm not saying this group specifically is defined by these actions, but such horrible things have been documented to happen in pretty much every human society (particularly forced sex against women but also sometimes against young pre-pubescent males), so it shouldn't be a surprise if it also happens on a small island as well as in mainland India, but that doesn't mean children born in that island should be condemned to have a life with a very limited exposure to the "modern outside world" and no knowledge of how certain behaviors are just not admissible. The modern construct of an individual that takes precedence of community needs, or that can leave a community, or that has free will over his/her own body, is a more complex construction that is not known in certain areas. So it is not like people themselves are "inferior" in any manner, it is just that they need to be properly educated and individually empowered to take control of their individual lives, bypassing local chieftains or so if they want to. The societal organization they live in, if matching what has been observed in other groups like loosely organized tribes of the Amazon jungle, just doesn't have the concept of individuals deciding or being respected beyond whatever force they can use, so basic survival instincts kick in and people comply. It is the duty of the Indian government to peacefully integrate them in society and give a chance for those, especially the vulnerable ones, that want to escape the island.


----------



## Kelli (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there a faultless system to replace it with? Colonialism doesn't have a good track record either.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Suburbanist said:


> Are their teens free to leave the island oppression upon adulthood? Are rapes in the island investigated or punished in any way, or are vulnerable people just fair game for violence?
> 
> I'm extremely skeptical of rights of tight-nit small groups to brutally force their young/weaker members to stay where they are by virtue of pursuing extreme lengths of isolation.
> 
> ...


The problem is, Mr. Suburbanist, is that humans aren't altruistic. Nobody will want to go and "civilize" these people unless they get something in return, and that something will usually come at the cost of exploiting that island.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

These are the closes pics taken of these Islanders back in the 90's by Indian government










a child


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a interesting question. If some Andaman Islanders were to come to the West, would they be considered black or would they be considered Indian(asian)? technically they are Indian(asian)


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

goocheslamb said:


> I have a interesting question. If some Andaman Islanders were to come to the West, would they be considered black or would they be considered Indian(asian)? technically they are Indian(asian)


I'd say most of those people look black (the nose and hair), but some look more Indian.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

They are Indians but still are brothas.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

goocheslamb said:


> I have a interesting question. If some Andaman Islanders were to come to the West, would they be considered black or would they be considered Indian(asian)? technically they are Indian(asian)


They would be considered black Indians. You don't have to be African to have black skin, just look at Australian aborigines or Melanesians.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

*French filmmakers make secret documentary on Andaman’s Jarawa tribe, FIR filed*

PORT BLAIR: Two French filmmakers have been booked on the charge of trespassing into the protected Jarawa tribal reserve in the Andaman islands and filming a documentary on the threatened aboriginal tribe.

"We have filed an FIR against French director Alexandre Dereims and producer Claire Beilvert for violating the law of the land. Entering the Jarawa area is banned and so are making any contact with them or shooting any photo or video," the Union territory's tribal welfare secretary Theva Neethi Dhas told PTI on Friday.

"The police are investigating the matter and gathering evidences against them. If the charges are proved, it could lead to three years of imprisonment, besides a fine," the secretary said. 

He said two local inhabitants have been arrested for allegedly helping the filmmakers to enter the Jarawa area.

The case was registered on October 19 while the incident is said to have happened during March-April. 

The matter came to light only when the Andaman Adim Janjati Vikas Samiti (AAJVS) reported the matter to the administration.

Dhas said they had already sent notices to the filmmakers, who have returned to their homeland, asking them to restrain from releasing any visual related to the Jarawas.

The administration will also ask the ministry of external affairs to take up the matter with the French government, he said.

Charges against the two French filmakers include violation of Protection of the Aboriginal Tribes (Amendment) Act 2012, Foreigners Amendment Act 2004, and Information Technology Act.

Under post-production stage now, the film " Organic Jarawa" is about Utchu, a two-year-old Jarawa boy, his family and friends.

In a Facebook post, the filmmakers defended their action, saying they took the permission of the Jarawa tribe and will show people their reality, beauty, smartness, kindness, happiness to be free and happy in spite of poachers, despite of police and tourists.

"We did not meet the Jarawas to take some pictures on the fly, we made a documentary where the Jarawa speak for the first time," they wrote.

Declining in number, the 400-strong Jarawa tribe is extremely vulnerable to diseases. Till 1998, the nomadic hunter-gatherers had hardly any contact with the outside world.

Dhas said the filmmakers gave the tribals rice, cooking oil and biscuits to make them cooperate during the shooting.

"We have spoken with the Jarawas who have confirmed all this. They are very vulnerable to infections from the outside world and this can be dangerous for their health," he said.

Jarawas, among the four major tribes including Great Andamanese, Onge and Sentinelese, are believed to have lived in their Indian Ocean home for up to 55,000 years.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rawa-tribe-FIR-filed/articleshow/44926291.cms


----------



## yas ir (Feb 6, 2015)

what do they eat


----------



## natashhica (Feb 19, 2015)

Great pictures


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yas ir said:


> what do they eat


foods.


----------



## goocheslamb (Jul 31, 2014)

I wana go there


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too.


----------

